
Intel discloses new L1 Terminal Fault vulnerability - bnjmn
https://newsroom.intel.com/editorials/protecting-our-customers-through-lifecycle-security-threats/
======
bnjmn
Another speculative execution side-channel cache timing vulnerability, a la
[https://meltdownattack.com](https://meltdownattack.com)

Related disclosure from DigitalOcean:
[https://blog.digitalocean.com/a-message-
about-l1tf/](https://blog.digitalocean.com/a-message-about-l1tf/)

Intel is evasive about the precise attack scenario, but DigitalOcean reports
"an attacker could theoretically use one Droplet to view another Droplet’s
memory," implying that the side-channel is invasive (that is, theft of data is
possible) rather than cooperative (that is, data can be intentionally leaked
between processes, a less harmful sort of side-channel).

